
Archaeologists Officially Declare Collective Sigh Over "Paleo Diet"  - jamesbritt
http://hells-ditch.com/2012/08/archaeologists-officially-declare-collective-sigh-over-paleo-diet/
======
iamtherockstar
I eat paleo as best as I can, but the reasoning for it less about "paleo" and
more about thinking about what I'm putting in my body. If you put a package of
Twinkies (or comparable snack still being made) on my desk at 9 AM, they'd be
gone before lunch. I generally don't like thinking about food; I just want to
eat and go on with life. Paleo tends to make those decisions easy for me.

> You want to know what the ideal human diet consists of? Everything. Humans
> can and will eat everything, and we are remarkably successful not in spite
> of this fact, but because of it. Our adaptability is the hallmark of the
> human species. We’re not called omnivores for nothing.

I agree with that, to an extent. Above mentioned Twinkies (I'm actually
partial to Raspberry Zingers) tend to make me feel sick. :)

